# Creaking sound in BB



## wookie (Feb 28, 2006)

I ride an OCR C3, recently noticed a creaking sound coming from the BB area. I only get the creak when I am really going hard or climbing. Any thoughts as to what the problem may be, and could it be a serious problem? 

FYI Bought the bike this past winter, new, I've put 600-700 miles on it.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

take it back to the shop you bought it at and have them check it out. 

you shouldn't be having problems with only 600-700 miles on it.


----------



## golzy (Dec 18, 2005)

I'd second what Botto said. I had a popping noise coming from my BB - turned out the factory had cross-threaded part of the BB requiring a complete replacement of the crank & BB.


----------



## stumpy (Feb 11, 2005)

I have a tcr2 and have had the same creak for the last two days, I took a closer look at it and the left side crank arm was loose. All you need is a large allen to tighten it. Hope that does it for you!


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

This problem is very typical of Giant road bikes. My TCR was also doing it but after a minor adjustment from my LBS it's fine.


----------



## Doc (Jan 26, 2006)

*BB Crankiness*



Italianrider76 said:


> This problem is very typical of Giant road bikes. My TCR was also doing it but after a minor adjustment from my LBS it's fine.


Italianrider76

Have a TCR2 with the same/similar problem others have in this thread. Just exactly what "minor adjustment" was made by your LBS?
My bike's in the shop again (2nd time) after a BB lube. After 5 miles today same problem and am looking at a possible BB replacement from LBS. Also have had left crank arm come lose on a TruVativ GXP but attributed it to poor wrench skills on bike 'out of the box'. Anything more specific on what cranks are susceptible?

Much obliged.
Doc


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Doc said:


> Italianrider76
> 
> Have a TCR2 with the same/similar problem others have in this thread. Just exactly what "minor adjustment" was made by your LBS?
> My bike's in the shop again (2nd time) after a BB lube. After 5 miles today same problem and am looking at a possible BB replacement from LBS. Also have had left crank arm come lose on a TruVativ GXP but attributed it to poor wrench skills on bike 'out of the box'. Anything more specific on what cranks are susceptible?
> ...



Hey Doc,

Sorry about being so vague.......basically the guy told me that he disassembled the bottom bracket and then generously lubed it. As soon as i got the bike back it was fine, the creaking was or should I say ticking sound was gone. It briefly came back but now it seems to have disappeared for good. 

It seems the same has been done to your TCR but without any results. Mine are Ultegra cranks. I don't know..mayby the use of some shimming tape might work.

All the best.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

My TCR Comp 1 with FSA MegaEXO crank creaked on the second ride, probably because there was some rain on it's maiden voyage. The LBS just tightened one crank arm and it went away.


----------



## CarbonFrame (Feb 5, 2005)

*I have had the same issue...*

First on a Trek 5200 with ultegra bb, and now with TCR2 w/ Ultegra BB and FSA crankset. I got it to go away by tightening the crank arms. It seems to come and go.


----------



## LCFrecrider (Jan 4, 2006)

dumb question, but is the large allen on the crank a standard or left hand thread... I am always a little cautious about cranking down on it until I know the answer to this question...

ANSWER: it is standard (I tightened mine up this morning...)


----------



## SeanH (Apr 28, 2006)

*Same Here*

I've got a similar creaking in my 3-month-old OCR3. I tightened crank arms, seat, and pedals per suggestions in this thread. No dice. It's going in to LBS for free check-up, so I'll have them take a look.


----------



## SeanH (Apr 28, 2006)

*Follow-Up to Earlier Post*

Took it to LBS -- they removed crank are, lubed and tightened BB and good as new!


----------



## ridesondirt (Mar 19, 2006)

*OK, me too*

My OCRc3 with 350 miles on it has developed the same problem. From what everyone has said it sounds easy enough to fix.


update 3 weeks later;
I tried to remove my crankarms so I could get the BB out, clean and grease everything. I couldn't get the bolts to come out of the cranks. Neither could the LBS. Took it to another LBS. They can't get them out either. Any suggestions?


----------



## LCFrecrider (Jan 4, 2006)

*this thread jinxed me...*

I started getting this BB creek after I read this thread... My LBS could not find the cause and tightened everything... I did my standard degrease & clean on my bike and it did one last creek when I first got back on an was gone after that... So, it must have been a piece of grit somewhere in the drivechain... My bike was not really dirty (~250 miles), but guess it is a good idea to clean everything real well before anything else...


----------



## phazer (Oct 5, 2005)

My OCR is creaking all the time, taking it to the LBS this weekend.


----------



## splangy (Oct 3, 2005)

Keep in mind that an OCR and TCR are probabaly going to have different BB set-ups. A lot of newer TCR's come with External Bottom Brackets and the OCR's I've seen have had square-taper bottom brackets. The creak can usually be taken care of by removing the BB cups, cleaning, lubing the threads, and reinstalling them.


----------



## splangy (Oct 3, 2005)

Keep in mind that an OCR and TCR are probabaly going to have different BB set-ups. A lot of newer TCR's come with External Bottom Brackets and the OCR's I've seen have had square-taper bottom brackets. The creak can usually be taken care of by removing the BB cups, cleaning, lubing the threads, and reinstalling them.


----------



## SeanH (Apr 28, 2006)

Follow-up to the follow-up. Fix didn't take. Still creaky. Current strategy is to feign deafness.

Suspect I'll be needing to do a tear-down and then clean and lube.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*LCF recrider- degreasing?*



LCFrecrider said:


> I started getting this BB creek after I read this thread... My LBS could not find the cause and tightened everything... I did my standard degrease & clean on my bike and it did one last creek when I first got back on an was gone after that... So, it must have been a piece of grit somewhere in the drivechain... My bike was not really dirty (~250 miles), but guess it is a good idea to clean everything real well before anything else...


did you degrease just the chain?


----------



## jomico (Sep 16, 2006)

just in case you have done everything to the bottom bracket and still have the noise sometimes what sounds like the bottom bracket might actually be the front wheel especially if you are using Mavic Ksyriums. Make sure the front wheel is really tight and then try it. I experienced this and felt pretty stuping when somebody told me that it was probably the front wheel. Especially after taking the bb apart.


----------



## drumdog (Feb 26, 2006)

ridesondirt said:


> My OCRc3 with 350 miles on it has developed the same problem. From what everyone has said it sounds easy enough to fix.
> 
> 
> update 3 weeks later;
> I tried to remove my crankarms so I could get the BB out, clean and grease everything. I couldn't get the bolts to come out of the cranks. Neither could the LBS. Took it to another LBS. They can't get them out either. Any suggestions?


Ridesondirt, I just saw this post and it's quite old but if you are still in the same situation, try some PB Blaster. You can pick up a can at a hardware store; the stuff is incredible at loosening stuck bolts. I had a BB I wanted to remove and couldn't with regular wrenches and was ready to take the bike to a vise to clamp the tool in the vise and use the frame as the torque lever as a last resort when I tried PB. It broke it loose with no problem at all and I was able to change out the BB without the vise! I'm a believer in the stuff. Best wishes!


----------

